
Lawyer sues Apple, claims FaceTime bug “allowed” recording of deposition - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/01/lawyer-sues-apple-claims-facetime-bug-allowed-recording-of-deposition/
======
kevin_b_er
I don't think this should go very far. If the building the lawyer has made
doesn't have sufficient security, it could "allow" recording of a deposition
too. The door manufacturer is liable for not making a good enough door?

~~~
crooked-v
The analogy here, though, would be more like if the door manufacturer
accidentally installed a cat flap overnight in every customer's door,
including the doors into courtrooms.

------
omarforgotpwd
He must show that he was harmed to have standing in court

